# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Vroegtijdig gezondheidsproblemen vaststellen

## broekmankim

Een aandoening vaststellen voor het te laat is zou het mooiste zijn wat er is. 

Lees meer informatie in het artikel Prescan stelt vroegtijdig gezondheidsproblemen vast.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hier zouden ze in de politiek een agendapunt van moeten maken, zorgen dat het gewoon toegankelijk voor iedereen wordt!

----------

